# plastisol wash/care instructions



## cheif (Nov 16, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any specific wash/care instructions for plastisol transfered tees. such as no tumble dry etc. 

Or would it most likely be: machine wash warm inside out with like colors;Only non-chlorine bleach;Tumble dry medium;Do not iron decoration, like most other shirts would be.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

_Or would it most likely be: machine wash warm inside out with like colors;Only non-chlorine bleach;Tumble dry medium;Do not iron decoration, like most other shirts would be.[/quote]_

These instructions would be the optimum although throwing them in the wash like my wife does seems to do no harm.


----------



## cheif (Nov 16, 2009)

proworlded said:


> These instructions would be the optimum although throwing them in the wash like my wife does seems to do no harm.



k thanks, also am i allowed to just put the fabric care symbols only instead of writing out the whole instruction out? And i also read that the country of origin & fiber contents has to be on the front of the label, but i go in my closet and pull out tons of brand named shirts that don't have this on the front. Can somebody clear this up for me? My goal is to have a simple tag so if possible i just want to have my brand name and size on the front. thanks.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You might find this helpful: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------

